# Aion Online



## MacGyver (May 29, 2009)

So its a new game thats in its beta days but is soon going to be released.

question is, are you going to play it ? i know iam!!



> The Korean beta for forthcoming NCsoft MMO, Aion: The Tower of Eternity, has reached a total of 170,000 users, making it the most popular event of its type in the country?s history.
> 
> More than 11,000 people were logged into the game after only two minutes of the beta service launching, apparently.
> 
> ?In less than an hour, that number had ballooned to 40,000,? said the firm in a release.



Kira Yamato

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8E2IFbwO3w[/YOUTUBE]

Kira Yamato


----------



## korpus (May 29, 2009)

Korean MMO = Hello grinding


----------



## MacGyver (May 29, 2009)

korpus said:


> Korean MMO = Hello grinding



döm inte hunden efter håret

Translate : don't judge a dog by its color


EDIT: 

whole game is quests. You will have this quest system where if you finish all your required quests you get to move to a new planet where you get new quests again so you have quests all the time. You can have a lvl 17 quest while your lvl 10 only problem is the quest will be hard for you but you can still do it in partys or so and get ALOT of xp


----------



## Tuan (Jun 9, 2009)

playing the CB right now, waiting for june 19th for them to opening again. 
and yes i'm buying this game


----------



## Sindri (Jun 9, 2009)

I'll be checking this out but i won't be playing properly until retail cause you know they're gonna wipe after beta.


----------



## Tuan (Jun 10, 2009)

yup still fun to play tho,


----------



## Migooki (Jul 18, 2009)

Is anyone here playing the beta? Are you planning on wasting 49.99 euro on Steam for this?


----------



## Tuan (Jul 21, 2009)

i'm not playing the EU but i'm playing the NA beta right now. 
and is not a waste EU or NA.  enjoy every sec of it. 


WoW is shitty compare to this. pwhahahah.


----------



## ۩ReYmДN-dono۩ (Aug 1, 2009)

going elyos or asmo?i think most people will go asmo because of the "black/wings evil looking'' character,so i'm going elyos.


----------



## James Bond (Aug 6, 2009)

Ive had enough of MMO's so I wont even bother trying this one.


----------



## MacGyver (Aug 7, 2009)

^ you should, the graphics are epicz

EDIT* i played the first eu beta, the game was really addictive i played the whole night with out sleeping XD


----------



## Migooki (Aug 8, 2009)

How to gain beta key? :/


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 8, 2009)

Can your PC even run it? =p


----------



## Gnome (Aug 8, 2009)

if it has Microtrans it fails


----------



## Migooki (Aug 8, 2009)

Hangatýr I'm getting a new computer in like a week. lol


----------



## Tuan (Aug 10, 2009)

one more cbt to goooooooooo!


----------



## Knight of Fate (Aug 11, 2009)

dats sum expensive online game lolz


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 11, 2009)

Sophie said:


> How to gain beta key? :/



Gamestop has beta keys but you have to reserve it.
(I just jack em from my store and give em out)

Not sure where else you could get em.


----------



## Migooki (Aug 11, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> Gamestop has beta keys but you have to reserve it.
> (I just jack em from my store and give em out)
> 
> Not sure where else you could get em.



I highly doubt the GameStop in a shitty town (and country) like mine would have beta keys for reservation. Paying that much for an MMORPG is ridiculous as well.


----------



## Tuan (Aug 11, 2009)

> dats sum expensive online game lolz




not really, people pay the same amount for WoW. and people that play F2P that have item mall and such pay even more than 15 a month







you can reserve it online and they will sent you the key by Email. 
Yesterday, MMORPG.com *or something like that was giving out 500 keys. you might want to check if there is any left. and is only 1 cbt left which is only 3 days. not worth it imo. the freaking file is huge =___=


----------



## Migooki (Aug 11, 2009)

I'll look into that, thanks. And I can always just ask my friend what she did to get hers.


----------



## Tuan (Aug 13, 2009)

update, new asmo/alyos LE wings. fucking beautiful!


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Aug 13, 2009)

Sophie said:


> I'll look into that, thanks. And I can always just ask my friend what she did to get hers.



argh...i be beta-testing this game, its fun, but easy...argh


----------



## Blue (Aug 13, 2009)

I have a friend who's bugging me to play this, and I have to admit the character creator looks just awesome enough to get me to actually do it. He wants to play as a gladiator, but I like playing pretty girls so I don't know about that. Fuckin' huge rape axe does not work with girls imo.


----------



## Migooki (Aug 13, 2009)

Well fuck. I want a beta key.


----------



## Tuan (Aug 13, 2009)

Ark 16.0 said:


> argh...i be beta-testing this game, its fun, but easy...argh



wait until 1.5 release my friend, it will be hell going into the abyss



Blue said:


> I have a friend who's bugging me to play this, and I have to admit the character creator looks just awesome enough to get me to actually do it. He wants to play as a gladiator, but I like playing pretty girls so I don't know about that. Fuckin' huge rape axe does not work with girls imo.



lol, i'm playing as this cute little assissin xD



Sophie said:


> Well fuck. I want a beta key.




final close beta testing is tomorrow, till monday D:


----------



## Migooki (Aug 13, 2009)

Tuanie-sama said:


> wait until 1.5 release my friend, it will be hell going into the abyss
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well fuck that shit. ;_;


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 14, 2009)

Using the beta key now.


----------



## Migooki (Aug 14, 2009)

Fuck you. ;_;


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 14, 2009)

Sophie said:


> Fuck you. ;_;



You want a beta key?


----------



## MacGyver (Aug 14, 2009)

Tuanie-sama said:


> update, new asmo/alyos LE wings. fucking beautiful!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Holy Shit, the wings are epic


----------



## Migooki (Aug 14, 2009)

Beta key GET.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 14, 2009)

Going to start playing this with a friend after the retail drops. He's a GW ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), and he wanted something new. We'll probably take the light-side, as I've the feeling all the tardlings will flock to ze dark side.

also, those new wings are fucking ugly.


----------



## Tuan (Aug 15, 2009)

^ your fucking serious? those are awesome! i would like to see a online game with better wings than those.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 15, 2009)

No, they're ugly. The raven wings were a lot better.

Unless you're a j-^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), of course.


----------



## Tuan (Aug 15, 2009)

may i add those are the LE wings but still looks better than the starter wings.

wth does being jap have to do with this?


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 15, 2009)

...


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 15, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> ...



It's ok Hang, there is a demon race people thing too.


----------



## Tuan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> ...



sorry, didn't get what you were saying. make it clearer 




KojiDarth said:


> It's ok Hang, there is a demon race people thing too.




 "demon"
they're not demon


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 16, 2009)

Tuanie-sama said:


> sorry, didn't get what you were saying. make it clearer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well they are fucking ugly ass rock people.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 16, 2009)

It doesn't matter, as you can't actually play as them.

Anyway, anyone on the EU BETA?


----------



## Tuan (Aug 17, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> It doesn't matter, as you can't actually play as them.
> 
> Anyway, anyone on the EU BETA?




but they're actually human. you should read the storyline or youtube it, is very interesting. 

and Close beta is finally over, Open beta in a few weeks. 

here are some screenies of my assassin in CBT6


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Crowe (Aug 18, 2009)

Didn't your characters get wiped now? I played till like lvl 7 to get the feel of it. I liked it, might buy it.

When is the open beta?


----------



## Migooki (Aug 18, 2009)

Wait so can I use my key during open beta or do I need to waste money?


----------



## Tuan (Aug 18, 2009)

pek said:


> Didn't your characters get wiped now? I played till like lvl 7 to get the feel of it. I liked it, might buy it.
> 
> When is the open beta?




I know for sure our characters will be wiped out when the final release come out. as for keeping it for Open beta ...no clue. 

when open beta...don't know...probably in 2 weeks or so




Sophie said:


> Wait so can I use my key during open beta or do I need to waste money?




and i don't think you will need a key for OB.


----------



## Migooki (Aug 18, 2009)

Obviously not. Duh. :<


----------



## Tuan (Aug 19, 2009)

Sophie said:


> Wait so can I use my key during open beta or do I need to waste money?




=______________________=

OB is free i believe.


----------



## Tuan (Sep 1, 2009)

Open beta is on 9/04, DDL at Aioinsource.come/forum


----------



## GaryDAI (Sep 1, 2009)

I'll be there  I want to try the crafting out


----------



## Tuan (Sep 1, 2009)

elyos/asmos?

crafting system on there very well done, better than wow for sure lol


----------



## Migooki (Sep 2, 2009)

Is the open beta free?


It's worth hoping.


----------



## Tuan (Sep 2, 2009)

is free


----------



## Migooki (Sep 2, 2009)

Hey how do I get it working?


----------



## GaryDAI (Sep 4, 2009)

Tuanie-sama said:


> elyos/asmos?
> 
> crafting system on there very well done, better than wow for sure lol



I'm going to be an Elyos.  It seems everyone is going to be an Asmodian though.

My main will be an Assassin, like every other mmorpg I play   I'm going to try out the Enchanter during the Beta.  She'll probably be my secondary character.



Sophie said:


> Hey how do I get it working?



I think fileplanet subscribers get beta keys.  Game is about 9gb.


----------



## Eevihl (Sep 8, 2009)

Is the open beta out yet?


----------



## Eevihl (Sep 10, 2009)

Anyone played it yet? So far it looks pretty decent. Better then current WoW at least...or newer w/e.


----------



## Tuan (Sep 10, 2009)

Been playing since CB. OB they updated to 1.5.3 *the full version* and is the shit!


----------



## Eevihl (Sep 10, 2009)

Tuanie-sama said:


> Been playing since CB. OB they updated to 1.5.3 *the full version* and is the shit!



My question is, Do you like Guild Wars? Because if any of that is leaking into Aion then my hope is lost for it. As of right now I hear it leans more in a WoW direction and it's own thing like the combo system and such.


----------



## Tuan (Sep 13, 2009)

Eevihl said:


> My question is, Do you like Guild Wars? Because if any of that is leaking into Aion then my hope is lost for it. As of right now I hear it leans more in a WoW direction and it's own thing like the combo system and such.




Guild Wars not so much. Nothing really in Aion reminded me of GW which is a good thing. and of course aion will have somethings like Wow. Wow was a great mmorpg and aion took that and other mmo out there and make it better. Wow also took some of Aion's idea with the last patch that they had i believe also Rohan online with the gathering/crafting.


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 13, 2009)

I really like NCSoft, specifically for Lineage 2 (grindfest yes yes I know), but it's PvP was amazing.

So my question is how is the pvp in Aion, and basically.. is it really worth it? lol


----------



## Eevihl (Sep 14, 2009)

Well played the beta for a few days and I love it. Got the CE so I can get the purty wings. Can't wait for the early start.


----------



## Tuan (Sep 14, 2009)

2Shea said:


> I really like NCSoft, specifically for Lineage 2 (grindfest yes yes I know), but it's PvP was amazing.
> 
> So my question is how is the pvp in Aion, and basically.. is it really worth it? lol





the PvP is amazing! is a lot of with when you are rifting with your guildies also. 




Eevihl said:


> Well played the beta for a few days and I love it. Got the CE so I can get the purty wings. Can't wait for the early start.




lol yeah. those damn koreans just got the new CE wings. we dont  /crry


----------



## kazuyuki (Sep 14, 2009)

I am uncertain on what to play as when it is released. I wanted to play *Cleric *first but I am not sure now after witnessing the crazy damage burst the mage class had.


----------



## MueTai (Sep 14, 2009)

I heard there are already English private servers out for this game.  That was fast.


----------



## Eevihl (Sep 15, 2009)

kazuyuki said:


> I am uncertain on what to play as when it is released. I wanted to play *Cleric *first but I am not sure now after witnessing the crazy damage burst the mage class had.



It's how it is. Glass canons go down intensely fast. As I being a Spiritmaster I am fully aware that cloth fucking sucks.


----------



## biar (Sep 16, 2009)

I'll wait till the gaming community is more organized, heard there are lots of bots and hackers so far


----------



## Eevihl (Sep 17, 2009)

biar said:


> I'll wait till the gaming community is more organized, heard there are lots of bots and hackers so far



Yes, because it was beta and everyone got keys for free. Also I forgot to mention Clerics have plate or chain or w/e the hell it's called.


----------



## biar (Sep 17, 2009)

Eevihl said:


> Yes, because it was beta and everyone got keys for free. Also I forgot to mention Clerics have plate or chain or w/e the hell it's called.



Still many of my friends in China (who play Aion) said there are tons of hackers and bots there, it's not surprising since NCSoft and Gameguard have been notorious for turning a blind eye to hackers.

Dunno if I'm going to get it since I tried to play the BETA today (but it ended)


----------



## Eevihl (Sep 17, 2009)

biar said:


> Still many of my friends in China (who play Aion) said there are tons of hackers and bots there, it's not surprising since NCSoft and Gameguard have been notorious for turning a blind eye to hackers.
> 
> Dunno if I'm going to get it since I tried to play the BETA today (but it ended)



Yes it ended a few days back. As for the things that happen in China well that happens in China. Plus I'm sure WoW has just as many boters then any other MMO. Game Guard is also a pretty much a huge bitch. It's hard enough to mod your UI let alone do anything else with that shittastic fuck guard laughing in my face.


----------



## Ashmedai (Sep 18, 2009)

Aion is a great game, played til 27 where it began to become too grindy.
The crafting is horrible, just horrible.
The graphic and gameplay are amazing so overall this game rocks.
So if you like to grind and got the time and money, go for it.


----------



## Eevihl (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm rolling on Zikel East Coast server if anyone cares


----------



## MacGyver (Sep 18, 2009)

the graphics r pure


----------



## GaryDAI (Sep 18, 2009)

I'll be on Zikel as an Elyos


----------



## Savior (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm thinking of going Assassin atm. Got my name saved and gonna be playing on [West] Kaisinel ...which is apparently the recommended server atm.


----------



## biar (Sep 19, 2009)

Rode a Ziki Asmodian Warrior(gladiator), I made it look like Kisame


----------



## Tuan (Sep 19, 2009)

Special K said:


> Aion is a great game, played til 27 where it began to become too grindy.
> The crafting is horrible, just horrible.
> The graphic and gameplay are amazing so overall this game rocks.
> So if you like to grind and got the time and money, go for it.




 is a korean mmo what do you except? and the crafting is pretty well done, you must suck or something

out guild we be going to Kaisinel west. look for ID guild


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 19, 2009)

I haven't even started playing and I already lost interest in the game. =p


----------



## biar (Sep 20, 2009)

waiting 6 hours in que, good job ncsoft!


----------



## Corruption (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm on Zikel on the Asmodean side, took me 2 hours to get on. This game really isn't a gind, during the beta I didn't run out of any quests. I'd say it's not anymore as a grind than WoW.


----------



## biar (Sep 20, 2009)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> I'm on Zikel on the Asmodean side, took me 2 hours to get on. This game really isn't a gind, during the beta I didn't run out of any quests. I'd say it's not anymore as a grind than WoW.



I'm a Zikel Asmodian as well, what's your name ?


----------



## Savior (Sep 21, 2009)

I got online right away. Scouts are really squishy though...I've died so many times.


----------



## Eevihl (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm the only Zikel Elyos...damn.

:edit nvm I'm not but I'm fighting the que boss atm.


----------



## biar (Sep 21, 2009)

Eevihl said:


> I'm the only Zikel Elyos...damn.
> 
> :edit nvm I'm not but I'm fighting the que boss atm.



Switch to Asmodian 

Aion murders WoW imo, the cities are just perfect. It's like FFXII online


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 21, 2009)

WoW-killer? Doubtful. WAR killer, sure.


----------



## Savior (Sep 21, 2009)

People are like level 22 already atm. One thing which is annoying on my server is the general and trade chat...just so many people trolling and spamming stuff.


----------



## Corruption (Sep 21, 2009)

biar said:


> I'm a Zikel Asmodian as well, what's your name ?



Didn't have much time to play yet, but I created a Scout named Darkened that's currently lvl 5. Originally I created toons on Lumiel and got the names I wanted during preselect, but that was before I found out it was the unofficial RP server. And yes scouts can be squishy, although I like how we do more damage by attacking enemies from behind.

Also, once you created a character on a server, you can't switch factions on that server.


----------



## blackbird (Sep 21, 2009)

Tuanie-sama said:


> is not open beta anymore body



Thou art correct. Frick! 
Ah well, guess I'll sit this one over. Go SW:TOR! 



Tuanie-sama said:


> It is a Wow killer. deal with it. Wow can't stand on top forever.  all of the top players on Wow is moving to Aion , even the number 1 player on wow. so i've heard



And two weeks later they will move back, like they did with all the other 'WoW killers'.


----------



## Corruption (Sep 21, 2009)

I personally don't really like WoW, tried it but never got into it. And as much as I like Aion, it certainly isn't going to top WoW as far as subs go.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 21, 2009)

Tuanie-sama said:


> It is a Wow killer. deal with it. Wow can't stand on top forever.  all of the top players on Wow is moving to Aion , even the number 1 player on wow. so i've heard



Lad, post proof or GTFO.

Proof of all of the top-players moving to Aion and staying there. WoW will likely stay on top for at least two more years.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 21, 2009)

Interested in trying this out. And the killer shit is dumb. yeah cause Call of duty killed halo right? Oh wait millions still play halo...

Enough of that dumb killer logic.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 21, 2009)

Tuanie-sama said:


> It is a Wow killer. deal with it. Wow can't stand on top forever.  all of the top players on Wow is moving to Aion , even the number 1 player on wow. so i've heard




Like someone else said, us WoW players like to try other games too.  We always end up in the right place in the end which is back in Blizzard's comforting arms.

The MMO market isn't about "killing" the top dogs, but rather carving out your own niche in the overall subscriber base.

I'll play Aion when I can get a free trial.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 22, 2009)

Niches can get replaced, though. WAR has been turned to shit by poor update choices, and several months before the Aion release many were eager to switch there. It's also the go-to place for GW fans that are eager for GW2.


----------



## Muk (Sep 22, 2009)

the trailer in the first post doesn't really have me interested in it

any posted wanna try and make it more appealing to me so i might try it out until dragon age hits


----------



## mmzrmx (Sep 24, 2009)

Been playing this game it's pretty fun so far(Elyos on the ramen server), although I can't really say how good a game is till the end game. The community is really annoying.. maybe even worse then wow's community. If someone mentions wow once even if it's a harmless comparison it usually leads to general/lfg channels spammed for an hour about how bad wow is and what not, and other crap.

The only other big complaint I have is the gold farmer spam. I've seen quite a few botters already and the spam is rather annoying. It's not enough to make me quit but hopefully they can get that straightened out to some extent.


----------



## Eevihl (Sep 26, 2009)

So I got to talk to Cynic the lead for Aionsource and the community guy that talk to NCwest. Some intresting stuff is heading our way. Also next patch my damn spirits will fly!
  Also Killer logic is stupid get over it.


Still love WoW though just playing AION because I got bored of WoW.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 26, 2009)

Any Europeans wanna buy my account for fourty Euro's? D:


----------



## Corruption (Sep 26, 2009)

biar said:


> Switch to Asmodian
> 
> Aion murders WoW imo, the cities are just perfect. It's like FFXII online



What's your toon name on Zikel? I'll friend you, I'm looking for more people to run with.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 27, 2009)

Loving this game, really first MMO since WoW i can say I'm in to. Right now on West Yustile if anyone wants to add me - crazymtf


----------



## Eevihl (Sep 27, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Loving this game, really first MMO since WoW i can say I'm in to. Right now on West Yustile if anyone wants to add me - crazymtf



DAMNIT I'm on Zeikehler-something
I'm glad to hear you like it!


----------



## Pandaza (Sep 28, 2009)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> What's your toon name on Zikel? I'll friend you, I'm looking for more people to run with.



I play on Zikel too, my toon's name is Slekt

So far I'm liking Aion but I haven't had the time to play it as much since RL stuff keeps interfering


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 28, 2009)

Got my friend into it, so I'm behind but now we're the same level and I'm almost at 13. Still enjoying it, i actually feel the level system is rewarding. Something I never felt in other MMO's besides maybe FF11. 

Anyway I'ma play some more tonight, twit about it, then come here and brag about my awesome blue demon guy


----------



## Pandaza (Sep 29, 2009)

asmodian ftw, I was kind of wondering why they look so dark. BTW, scout is so lame in the early lvls, I can't even take 2 mobs at the same time so annoying


----------



## kazuyuki (Sep 29, 2009)

Elyos on Prento EU.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 29, 2009)

Level 13, still fun, still killing hamsters


----------



## Eevihl (Sep 29, 2009)

22 just got Fire Spirit level 2


----------



## Pandaza (Sep 29, 2009)

are they going to fix that? when the SM flies but their pet won't


----------



## Corruption (Sep 29, 2009)

Pandaza said:


> asmodian ftw, I was kind of wondering why they look so dark. BTW, scout is so lame in the early lvls, I can't even take 2 mobs at the same time so annoying



Yea scouts are pretty squishy. I have a lvl 15 Sin, I hear they start to get better at lvl 16. I'll add you to friends if I ever see you on.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 30, 2009)

Level 14, moving onto big ugly bear things. I got to have one of his heads as my hat, yayaz


----------



## kazuyuki (Oct 1, 2009)

29 Chanter. I am far stronger than I thought I would have been because Chanters are just a support class. I kill mobs faster then most assassins in my level, training grounds and abyss have been really fun, too bad I can not say the same thing about questing.


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm killing mobs at lvl 16 and it takes like half my hp away while im looking at sorceror  with full hp, so jealous


----------



## Migooki (Oct 2, 2009)

Goddammit. I would have gotten this game already but it's so fucking expensive.


----------



## Tuan (Oct 2, 2009)

lvl 30 , assassin , Rank 1 guild on Kaisinel, Legion - Imitatio Dei 
Naruto artbook

and this is me.
Naruto artbook

if you are on the same sever look me up, lets kill some elyos together


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 2, 2009)

Well, sad to say, I tried out Aion and did not enjoy it.

It is a very beautiful game, and while I didn't hate it by any means, I also didn't fall for it as per what it takes for me to really like an MMO.

Overall it of course is a better game than something like WoW(in my opinion of course), but it also just doesn't fit my MMO tastes. I had really hoped for more from it, and I'm sad that I didn't like it, but it won't be getting any more play time from me.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 2, 2009)

Sophie said:


> Goddammit. I would have gotten this game already but it's so fucking expensive.



If you got PayPal you can buy my lim. ed. account for ?40.


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 2, 2009)

Pandaza said:


> are they going to fix that? when the SM flies but their pet won't



Yes in a future patch it's going to be fixed. Right now in the PTR they fly. But I've heard that SM's do well without their pets anyway in aerial combat.


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 2, 2009)

Aion is starting to get grindy now


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 2, 2009)

Pandaza said:


> Aion is starting to get grindy now



Yes indeed it does around level 23- onward it becomes quite a grind to level like it should be


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 2, 2009)

it makes me miss wow's quest


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 2, 2009)

Pandaza said:


> it makes me miss wow's quest



Koreans don't like quests it gets in the way.


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 2, 2009)

HAHA true that true that


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 2, 2009)

Pandaza said:


> HAHA true that true that


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 2, 2009)

See that's what I don't get, I love korean mmo's, but Aion just seems lacking to me. I don't understand, it seems kinda clunky for some reason :s

Maybe it's just me.


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 2, 2009)

that korean scares me


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 2, 2009)

Pandaza said:


> that korean scares me



Yeah I was trying to find a lol Korean pic but I got that.


----------



## asdfghjk22 (Oct 3, 2009)

This game makes my eye hurt.


----------



## Corruption (Oct 3, 2009)

asdfghjk22 said:


> This game makes my eye hurt.



Says someone with a Sasuke avatar.


----------



## Muk (Oct 4, 2009)

do they have free trial yet?


----------



## Tuan (Oct 4, 2009)

Eevihl said:


> Yes in a future patch it's going to be fixed. Right now in the PTR they fly. But I've heard that SM's do well without their pets anyway in aerial combat.



they're not fixing anything as far i can tell. not for a long time at least. 
but...SM get summon that can FLY!!!!


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 4, 2009)

i'm only lvl 19 and so much grinding already, BC is a pain in the butt why do i have to depend 3-4 lvls on BC thats lamezor


----------



## Savior (Oct 4, 2009)

Pandaza said:


> i'm only lvl 19 and so much grinding already, BC is a pain in the butt why do i have to depend 3-4 lvls on BC thats lamezor





I'm 16 atm but levelling as an assassin is pretty rough imo. It's taking me so much longer to level than in say WoW..the questing isn't as fun.


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 5, 2009)

asdfghjk22 said:


> This game makes my eye hurt.



Where is the other eye O.-



Tuanie-sama said:


> they're not fixing anything as far i can tell. not for a long time at least.
> but...SM get summon that can FLY!!!!



Yes in the PTR the pets can fly.


----------



## Tuan (Oct 5, 2009)

Pandaza said:


> i'm only lvl 19 and so much grinding already, BC is a pain in the butt why do i have to depend 3-4 lvls on BC thats lamezor




i love BC! the named mob give a lot of goods shit.


----------



## kazuyuki (Oct 9, 2009)

I am level 35 now. The grinding is not that bad - I turn on an audiobook or talk with people over ventrilo while grinding. Leveling handicrafting over 200 is expensive though.


----------



## Migooki (Oct 9, 2009)

Can anyone confirm of this game being as badass as they say?
No really, I don't doubt that. Fuck. I need money. 

I WANNA PLAY AION. D:


----------



## Muk (Oct 9, 2009)

when will they include a 14 day trial


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 9, 2009)

Tuanie-sama said:


> i love BC! the named mob give a lot of goods shit.



yea sure, BC mobs drops great item but its grinding, its 2009 now!!! grinding shouldn't exist anymore!


----------



## Migooki (Oct 9, 2009)

More like, WHEN WILL AION BE FREE FUUUUUUUCK


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 9, 2009)

Sophie said:


> More like, WHEN WILL AION BE FREE FUUUUUUUCK



Nice BB avi, and should be when they fix everything else first hopefully.


----------



## Migooki (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks. BB for the win.

Doubt Aion will ever be free. At least not a non-stripped version.


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 9, 2009)

Sophie said:


> Thanks. BB for the win.
> 
> Doubt Aion will ever be free. At least not a non-stripped version.



Oh I thought you meant like free trail. Yeah I don't like free because that often then not means Pay shops (And those are fucking lame) and very little updates like guildwars (And I mean like a huge update like adding new things and not just changing build or w/e GW does.)


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 9, 2009)

theres already private server of aion


----------



## Muk (Oct 10, 2009)

Pandaza said:


> theres already private server of aion



link us


----------



## Migooki (Oct 10, 2009)

Oh, I know. It's called Enzura.


----------



## Kairi (Oct 10, 2009)

Damn, this game looks hella fun.

But so. Damn. EXPENSIVE.


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 10, 2009)

"nothing"

I'm not sure if theyr working 100% though, like wow private server the skills might be bugged and stuff.


----------



## Corruption (Oct 10, 2009)

Kairi said:


> Damn, this game looks hella fun.
> 
> But so. Damn. EXPENSIVE.



Eh, just $15/month just like any other MMO.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 10, 2009)

How is this compared to any other MMO?


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 12, 2009)

Fuck the grind makes me want to not play.


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 12, 2009)

Eevihl said:


> Fuck the grind makes me want to not play.



tell me about it


----------



## Corruption (Oct 12, 2009)

Eevihl said:


> Fuck the grind makes me want to not play.



It's really not bad as far as I can tell so far. I haven't had much time to play lately so I'm only lvl 20 and haven't grinded once, but I hear the grind is around lvl 30.I'm pretty sure the latest patch bumped up a lot of quest xp around those leves, so I guess I'll have to see.


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 12, 2009)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> It's really not bad as far as I can tell so far. I haven't had much time to play lately so I'm only lvl 20 and haven't grinded once, but I hear thethethe grind is around lvl 30.I'm pretty sure thethethe latest patch bumped up a lot of quest xp around those leves, so I guess I'll have to see.



It's just a long period of boredom.


----------



## Tuan (Oct 12, 2009)

Sophie said:


> More like, WHEN WILL AION BE FREE FUUUUUUUCK





Kairi said:


> Damn, this game looks hella fun.
> 
> But so. Damn. EXPENSIVE.





Darkness_Surrounding said:


> Eh, just $15/month just like any other MMO.



^ this. 

and is not even expensive. get a job you bums.



"Shion" said:


> How is this compared to any other MMO?



check the rating buddy



Eevihl said:


> Fuck the grind makes me want to not play.



welcome to korean mmorpg



Darkness_Surrounding said:


> It's really not bad as far as I can tell so far. I haven't had much time to play lately so I'm only lvl 20 and haven't grinded once, but I hear the grind is around lvl 30.I'm pretty sure the latest patch bumped up a lot of quest xp around those leves, so I guess I'll have to see.




noope. the grind is around 25-30. around 30 you acutally have ton of quest to do and well never be bored.


----------



## Corruption (Oct 13, 2009)

Well, atleast I'll have access to the Abyss at those levels. I'm anxious to see how it is, although I'm an Assassin, I hear they are kind of...uh...challenging to PvP with, specifically aerial combat.


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 13, 2009)

We did welcome to Korean MMO's back a few pages ago.


----------



## Tuan (Oct 13, 2009)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> Well, atleast I'll have access to the Abyss at those levels. I'm anxious to see how it is, although I'm an Assassin, I hear they are kind of...uh...challenging to PvP with, specifically aerial combat.




sin are fun to play , 1v1 pvp that is. i'm a 37 assassin. when you get all the skills and know how to use your all of your stun skills (all 7 of them) you can't lose


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 16, 2009)

So I ended up rerolling to play with some other people so no more 24 Elyos SM now I'm a level 3 Asmo soon to be SM with backhair...and I'm female...and on Machatututut or w/e.


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 17, 2009)

I got bored of it -_-' just doesnt have the great feeling as wow. 

WoW set the mmo standards way too high


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 18, 2009)

Pandaza said:


> I got bored of it -_-' just doesnt have the great feeling as wow.
> 
> WoW set the mmo standards way too high



I agree although I'm still playing. I just hope the best for TOR.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm REALLY considering playing this game

can someone give me a briefing about it?

What's good about it?

What's bad?

What are the quests like?

When does the grinding get bad? (I consider it grinding by when you start getting .40% till you level)

What class would you recommend? Particularly Mage and Healer classes?

What are the benefits of each faction?

Flying system, what's it like?

And please list some other things that you feel is worth mentioning.


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 18, 2009)

> can someone give me a briefing about it?



Fantasy world with 2 immortal races beating each other up almost the same thing as WoW cept they explain why you respawn.



> What's good about it?



PvP, the world is amazingly beautiful, character customization and armor customization.




> What's bad?



The grind becomes boring and the story is sorta weak.



> What are the quests like?



Quests are fun but sometimes get low and or extremely annoying in case if you didn't level your gathering you would have to buy it off the AH.



> When does the grinding get bad? (I consider it grinding by when you start getting .40% till you level)



I'm going to say about 24 and before the first person to quote me on this and say "Go back to WoW ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)" or some stupid bullshit on how leveling isn't a grind and I'm used to w/e.



> What class would you recommend? Particularly Mage and Healer classes?



Sorc or Spirit Master 



> What are the benefits of each faction?



Nothing really. You can be the more bird looking race or the more angelic looking one.



> Flying system, what's it like?



It's cool and fun but sometimes it will kill you more times then you wish it would. And Spirit Master's pets can't fly yet so it sucks for us. QQ.





> And please list some other things that you feel is worth mentioning.



This is all my point of view on the game currently. But so far the game is good but leveling gets boring quick. Better to play with friends. But the world alone and how beautiful it is it's almost enough to make you forget about leveling.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 18, 2009)

thanks Eevihl


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 18, 2009)

No problemo.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 18, 2009)

Also I've seen that huge flying monster in the sky

is there an explanation for that?


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 18, 2009)

Not that I'm aware of.


----------



## Tuanie (Oct 25, 2009)

Gecka said:


> Also I've seen that huge flying monster in the sky
> 
> is there an explanation for that?





yup, he fly around the asmo side and the elyos side of the world. is just a random thing that they put in there, very beautiful if you see him up close. if you lucky that is.


----------



## Migooki (Oct 25, 2009)

What is this, people getting bored of Aion?


----------



## Gecka (Oct 25, 2009)

TSUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUKIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 25, 2009)

Motoko said:


> What is this, people getting bored of Aion?



Yeeaaaaaah.


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 25, 2009)

VERY MUCH SO! THE GRIND KEELS YAH!


----------



## Gecka (Oct 25, 2009)

do you think these are accurate?


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 25, 2009)

with 2-3x exp increase in the patch maybe but atm I hear from 40-50 takes around the same time as 70-80 in wow. Quest runs out really fast regardless


----------



## Migooki (Oct 26, 2009)

If anyone gets bored enough, give me your account.


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 26, 2009)

i'll sell it to your for cheap @.@ I freaking bought the collector's edition and regret it


----------



## Tuan (Oct 26, 2009)

how can you get bored =.=" 

what lvl are you guys? i quest,raid, grind a little bit a day. tons of stuff to do craft ect. rifting/abyss fort, ton of fun.


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 26, 2009)

not a fan of grinding to be honest even though it have some quest. Also the cooldown on all the abilities is rather frustrating


----------



## kazuyuki (Oct 27, 2009)

I can understand you guys getting bored if you play solo a lot and if you dont know many people in game/dont have a legion with ventrilo. I am on ventrilo almost all playtime hours and I always have someone to talk to and someone that can help me if I need help. I would not have kept playing this game if not for this. 

I play Elyos 42 Chanter, taking 43 today, just got the Xenophon Staff. I play on Perento server with a legion currently ranked 16.



Pandaza said:


> I got bored of it -_-' just doesnt have the great feeling as wow.
> 
> WoW set the mmo standards way too high


WoW is to many people similar to their "first real girlfriend", the one you will never forget and which you will compare your future girlfriends to, which will never in your eyes be as good as the first one.

What I am disappointed in, in the game so far:


[*]no /stuck to get up from places you get stuck in. I seem to find every little hole in the game and fall into. It is very annoying when you are rifting and you have to take a return

[*]Few to none GMs.

[*]"Halloween Celebration" - we got transformation candy - Yes?

[*]NCsoft way of handling the problem with goldspammer and bots. One of our legion members got banned for jumping for 1 hour because he didn't want to get logged out, they banned him for botting. We had 3-6 hour queus into our server because all the Scandinavian players joined the same server.

[*]The scenery is boring, Eltnen is too big and too boring looking. I actually prefer WoW landscapes over Aion.

[*]The very long respawn times on some mobs

[*]The fact that you have to clear Lower Floor in Steel Rake to get to Upper

[*]Boring with all the Krall, you start with that first Krall base, Kaiden Mine, Kaiden HQ/the Kaiden Camp in Heiron and so on. 

(Steel Rake is fun because of the whole Pirate theme)





Gecka said:


> do you think these are accurate?


It's not really accurate and the guy who made it even says on his blog that it is not accurate and that you should not use it anymore. The XP increase for lvl 35+ is at 6 mil+ for each level.


----------



## Tuan (Nov 1, 2009)

hold the front line , lvl 40 quest....HARDEST quest in the freaking game! fail every time. *make me want to quit T.T


----------



## Hana (Nov 1, 2009)

Is there a try before you buy or what? I don't want to go on just the word of all my WoW buddies who reverted back because it was boring.


----------



## faithless (Nov 6, 2009)

*AION FUCKING SUCKS!*

prove me wrong


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 6, 2009)

Prove your opinion wrong?  No.  First, make an statement to Aion players that is worth disproving or at least debating.


----------



## kazuyuki (Nov 12, 2009)

I have also given up on this game which is a shame since I spent so much time, money and also made some close "e-friends" who I was going to meet up with. It got boring once I reached 44 and all I had to do was Steel Rake and/or Indratu grinding. Back to 360 or World of Warcraft it seems. The best thing about Aion was/is rifting.


----------



## Corruption (Nov 18, 2009)

New patch is out that increases quest and mob xp lvl 20+.


----------



## TargaryenX (Nov 25, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]5PAM0wr7cZ8[/YOUTUBE]

This is their first major content patch/expansion (I don't think you have to pay for it). I was about to quit playing until I saw this.


----------



## ramenhero (Nov 27, 2009)

got up to 49 cleric and sold my account,

not much end game content =/


----------



## Tuan (Nov 28, 2009)

no you dont have to pay for it. and ramen....sorry to hear, your gonna miss out tons of shit. lol


----------



## ramenhero (Nov 28, 2009)

so far the only thing i havent done is dark poeta.

dredgion was fun for a while. fort raids got boring real fast because neither faction defended.


----------



## Tuan (Nov 29, 2009)

^ what sever you play on? cause seem like you guys are trading fort for medals or something. and why not defend? hope they know that they give you more medals defending than trying to take one. 

The big problem that they have right now is is unbalanced with the elyos and the asmos in my sever. As you may know or not a week ago they band over 16k bots and my asmo side we have a lot of bots legion now is just our legion in the abyss trying to take fort and vsing the zerg guild that the elyos have right now is kinda not worth even doing fort.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 29, 2009)

so wait what did the new patch introduce?


----------



## Corruption (Dec 2, 2009)

I don't think the video was for a specific expansion or patch, just a glimpse of some of the stuff they'll be releasing over time.


----------



## Lyn (Dec 4, 2009)

Yes its the "future" of Aion. I loved and still love this video though :3 I only make a pause of this game cause I'm in love with Naruto right now xD I'm on Vaizel and Meslamtaeda servers.


----------



## kazuyuki (Dec 21, 2009)

Video looks cool but that is probably all there is to it, cool visuals. Basically my whole legion dropped Aion and it's really sad because you have gotten very close to some of them.


----------



## Tuan (Dec 24, 2009)

For some of you who wanted to try aion for free go here and read the steps to get aion free trial.


----------



## Migooki (Jan 5, 2010)

How is the Aion community regarding activity?
Is it increasing or did people get bored of it already?


----------



## Ecthy (Jan 20, 2010)

Miyuki said:


> How is the Aion community regarding activity?
> Is it increasing or did people get bored of it already?



I've been playing Aion on and off since CB4 and I've got to say that, I think that the class you choose may affect the way you see the game.

For instance, some classes are a lot easier to solo with, especially when soloing named mobs are one of the best ways to level up at like 35+ imo. 

When people don't know what to do (which happens) they get bored, and quit. 

I've taken some breaks and leveled up some alts to like 20 so my highest level is on my 37 sorc. but I don't wanna quit playing it because I love the story and complexity in the game not to mention the graphics as well. 

But I guess it's a personal opinion I can't push people to like it either. 

I'm on Perentos(elyos) and Castor (Asmo) if anyone wanna contact me in-game just PM me here.


----------



## Kagawa (Feb 3, 2010)

Im currently level 35 assassin, not leveling anymore so i can keep jumping through the max level 35 rifts and just owning asmos. Neally rank 4, pro game though!
Castor- Kataro


----------



## 00MinatoNamikaze00 (Feb 22, 2010)

kazuyuki said:


> Video looks cool but that is probably all there is to it, cool visuals. Basically my whole legion dropped Aion and it's really sad because you have gotten very close to some of them.


 Yea really Aion is all about the visuals. It is a beautiful game that draws you in to the world very nicely but I made 3 lvl 20s because I couldn't stand the endless mob killing. Once the quests start to thin out you spend hours just clicking away, some people like that I suppose but I quickly lost motivation to continue. It's your standard korean rice farmer MMO that attempted to lighten the grind for western players but didn't do a great job.


----------



## -Dargor- (Jul 1, 2010)

The grind isn't that bad, its once you hit end-game that you realize all that time was wasted.

The grind once you hit 50 is bigger than getting from 1 to 50, there are too many moneysinks and too little content to justify to work required.

And the PvP system sucks, instead of encouraging you to go out there and kill as much people as possible, it encourages you to hide at forts and farm PvE mobs/content to AVOID ennemy players, because if you were to die to one, you'd lose your precious abyss points.

But even then, all that wouldn't be that big of an issue if the developpers actually cared for their playerbase, but they just don't.

Aion is a failure, a very very beautiful and stunning failure. Its dying a slow death, server merges are finally happening now, there will only be 3 NA servers left from the 10 they started with. New people stay away from this, there's a good reason those 7 servers emptied out.


----------

